# 1964 Impala custom fiberglass kick panel build



## C-Bass

After a little bit of planning I've started on my kick panels. They will be housing some CDT 6.5 and 1" tweets each.

Things I have to consider: I want to keep the A/C vent, The parking brake needs to clear and the high beam switch is in the way also.

The high beam switch I'm trying not to re-locate. In the current design of the driver kick, the high beam switch is accesible, but not very easily. I'll see how much I have to use it, and how much of a pain in the ass it is before I move it.

I'm going to try to make the kick and the A/C vent integrate as seamlessly as possible...we'll see what happens.

here's what I got so far.


Masking off the area I will be laying the glass down on. I use the 3M Blue painters tape. It's expensive, but worth every penny in my eyes.



















For mold release wax I use some real low grade car wax. Works just fine.



















This is after 2 layers of fiberglass




























This is what I'm going trim down and use as a backing for my kickpanel










Area to trim










Here is one trimmed a bit










and testing the fit




























Working on the feet to hold the speaker ring



















Speaker ring mounted










Fleece stretched over the ring ready for resin










A couple layers of glass after the fleece was coated with resin


----------



## C-Bass

Trimming
































































Here's is the passenger side semi trimmed. I still have to cut the hole for the tweeter and the speaker wires but more or less it's ready for some sanding and bondoing.

This is as far as i got today. Will post more as I make some progress










Minor updates...still waiting on the vinyl

Here's the passenger kick with a layer of kitty hair on it.










The passenger kick has been sanded and is ready for vinyl.





























The Driver's kick has been rough sanded. So far it seems to clear everything pretty good. I don't think I'll need to relocate anything. I was a bit concerned with the E-brake and the high beam switch.

The E-brake clears the kick by a hair, but it works fine











Here's a shot of the A/C vent and the high beam switch that I needed to consider while making my mold










As you can see everything has plenty of room.

In case anyone is wondering about why some things are the way they are...

When I started to design the kick panels, I always had the driver's side in mind. I knew there would be more obstructions on that side, and if I started with the passenger and found a position for the speaker I liked, I would waste a lot of time trying to line up the driver's side and end up redoing everything (ask me how I know)

The A/C vent I wanted to blend in as much as possible with the kick. 

So far I'm still not sure if I want to have a stand alone grill to cover the vent, or if I want to incorporate something together with the kick (ala beauty panel) 

The thing that's making me lean towards a stand alone cover is thinking about the issues wrapping the kick in vinyl. It would be a much easier as two pieces.

Some of the components were bought used, so as far as the tweeter mounts were concerned, I didn't have the ones I would have needed to mount them flush. I decided to take the tweeters out of the cover they're in and pressure fit them. Once the vinyl is in place those things won't go anywhere.

Also, some might notice that the kick ready for vinyl isn't sanded super smooth. 

I rough sanded at 36 grit and "finished" at 80

My experience working with fiberglass so far says that unless you're painting the surface directly none of the extra work is worth it.

stay tuned...


----------



## C-Bass

Here's the Driver's kick with kitty hair










Sanded and ready for the vinyl










So this is the color of vinyl that I picked out. It matches pretty close to the OG plastic like I said, but the best thing about it I found out after I put it in the car. It's almost identical to the stock vinyl! :biggrin: 

Here it is next to the original kick panel cover










Tracing the rough outline on the back of the vinyl










Cut out










Cover both the vinyl and the kick panel with an even thin coat of glue.



















Here's the vinyl in various stages of being manipulated to fit the contours of the kick panels. Anyone that's doing or attempting to do this type of work there is only one word you need remember "Stretch".


----------



## C-Bass

Starting to take shape and working the wrinkles out of it



















and here's the finished product



















It's not screwed in, but you get the idea


----------



## silver64

that is sweeet


----------



## joe64ss

How much for a set in the exact same color?


----------



## slo

Yeah how much for a pair. PM me. Will need a pair in the near future.


----------



## vertex

Add me to the list. PM me!


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by joe64ss+Mar 1 2007, 01:49 AM~7379258-->
> 
> 
> 
> How much for a set in the exact same color?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2007, 06:40 PM~7463750
> *Yeah how much for a pair. PM me. Will need a pair in the near future.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-vertex_@Mar 18 2007, 07:16 AM~7499940
> *Add me to the list. PM me!
> *


I'll do em for 160 a set, primed ready to paint


----------



## C-Bass

They're all yours homie. I value my time more than that


----------



## hotrods316

Man you do any shit on the trunk like that. I am looking for some ideas for the trunk of my 64. thanks and that shit is sick looking.

Also just curious how much go you have in just materials. I might try thay sometime thanks.

Matt


----------



## C-Bass

> _Originally posted by hotrods316_@Apr 12 2007, 06:30 PM~7677934
> *Man you do any shit on the trunk like that.  I am looking for some ideas for the trunk of my 64.  thanks and that shit is sick looking.
> 
> Also just curious how much go you have in just materials.  I might try thay sometime thanks.
> 
> Matt
> *


I'll be doing my trunk soon, I'm deciding on a design right now and the materials I want to use.

Off the top of my head I'll say I have $45 in materials give or take.

Fiberglass matt
resin
wood
fleece
vinyl
glue
paint brushes


----------



## 1ofaknd

harbor freight has 2" chip brushes on sale right now, 36 ct. for 9.99, get em while you can, lol


----------



## Brahma Brian

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 26 2007, 05:20 PM~7780322
> *harbor freight has 2" chip brushes on sale right now, 36 ct. for 9.99, get em while you can, lol
> *


Even better than that! :cheesy: 










http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/disp...Itemnumber=4182


----------



## 1ofaknd

that may just be the internet price, here they are 9.99 a case,


----------



## vertex

i wonder if they will fit a 63?


----------



## batvette

FWIW I thought I'd stumble in and give you guys a heads up that this guy's for real and if you want the single best bang for the buck item for a system that is loud AND clear, you can't beat this. He recently sold me a set of kickpods for my Honda Passport as seen here:

http://forum.planetisuzoo.com/viewtopic.ph...highlight=rodeo

(you'll note this is my only post in this forum, I post with the same name at planet Isuzu, check if you like)

They're solid and the technical details needed for good imaging were dead on. My only regret is not having a '64 Impala because it looks like he's only getting better. 

If this seems like a shameless schill, well it is- I'm pretty stoked I don't have to live with those tiny 4"'s in the dash to match up with a 15" sub, and it's tough to find work like that at twice the price, this is my way of leaving "feedback" like ebay.


----------



## BLACK CHERRY

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Apr 26 2007, 03:53 PM~7780535
> *Even better than that!  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/disp...Itemnumber=4182
> *


even better keep a can with thiner in it and soon as your done resin it soak it and you can use the brush at least 5 times


----------



## CalidreamN

Hey I was wondering how did you get them to stick to the panels? How did you place the screws?


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by CalidreamN_@Jun 19 2007, 03:46 PM~8135686
> *Hey I was wondering how did you get them to stick to the panels? How did you place the screws?
> *


be easiest to screw it down before you mount the speaker. (from the inside)


----------



## CalidreamN

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jun 19 2007, 04:00 PM~8136568
> *be easiest to screw it down before you mount the speaker. (from the inside)
> *


Yeah I see what your saying. Thanks.


----------



## C-Bass

Yeah it's screwed in from the inside before the speakers are placed.

I can take some pics if you want, but it's pretty self explanatory. Find a solid piece of metal you can drill into and with a self tapping screw it will hold it nice and tight


----------



## hotrods316

any updates on the trunk?


----------



## C-Bass

> _Originally posted by hotrods316_@Jul 18 2007, 10:09 PM~8341378
> *any updates on the trunk?
> *


Getting started this week on it. Already started accumulating the materials.

The girlfriend is leaving on vacation for a month so I'll have plenty of time.


----------



## batvette

I put those kick pods in the passport by drilling 3/16 holes and on each side on 2 axis mounted a 10/32 stud, fashioned from cutting SS machine screws, to the vehicle. (with a nut on the front and back of the panel they attach to.) The firewall stud is like 2", the side panel stud is about 1 1/4". You can "kick" those kick pods all day, they won't budge. a nylon locking nut to keep them secure. 
Found some dirty grey vinyl to match the Passport interior, then took that to Home Depot and for $10 they color matched it and (still not done!) I'm painting the soundstream grills to match.
I did modify them in the form of making the 4 speaker holes a metal to metal mount. Modified some 10/32 "t" nuts (you have to take tin snips and cut a third of them off, then cut and bend another spike or two otherwise they are too big) drilled the backs of the holes out and mounted them inside with a liberal amount of JB Weld. I've always used an adhesive of some kind on speaker "t' nuts, even if it's just the liquid nails I used on the box to build it. If you do such a thing use a screw to clamp it tight while drying and you must coat the threads with grease for obvious reasons. 
Your Impala work is above reproach but i might complain upon your mentioning "stretch" about the vinyl, you must be in warm temperatures south of the border because you ain't pulling that off in Ohio or Michegan in December without a heat gun.... or in san diego either. Perhaps laying the vinyl out in the sun first? I put 1/4" foam under mine so hit just the top with a little heat before I make contact, and using 3M 91 that contact has to be right the first time

Keep up the good work.


----------



## C-Bass

you're right about the heat gun

I'm in south Mexico so you hardly ever need to heat anything around here.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

where can I buy the fleece at?


----------



## batvette

> _Originally posted by kannabis_@Jul 28 2007, 08:10 PM~8416020
> *you're right about the heat gun
> 
> I'm in south Mexico so you hardly ever need to heat anything around here.
> *


I dunno maybe you could just have that avatar sit on it?
:roflmao:


----------



## C-Bass

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 3 2007, 08:29 PM~8467742
> *where can I buy the fleece at?
> *



I buy it at a fabric store. Basically the cheapest fleece they have is what I go after. 

I pull on the fleece to see how much stretch it has, and to make sure it's not too thin.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Great write up.


----------



## king-918

great job :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by kannabis_@Feb 14 2007, 10:00 PM~7264371
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starting to take shape and working the wrinkles out of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's the finished product
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not screwed in, but you get the idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 4 2007, 10:13 PM~7620944
> *I'll do em for 160 a set, primed ready to paint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


if you have them already done you should make a mold out of them then you can reproduce them quick and easy


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Feb 1 2008, 04:02 PM~9842601
> *if you have them already done you should make a mold out of them then you can reproduce them quick and easy
> *


they were made for a set of 5.25" coaxials, not really worth making a mold of. 

If i were going to make a mold, i would make one of the entire factory modified kickpanel.


----------



## Str8crazy80

can i sill git a set?? PM me


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Apr 9 2008, 08:21 AM~10371421
> *can i sill git a set?? PM me
> *


----------



## C-Bass

If anyone wants to buy the exact set of kicks that's in this thread PM me.

Anyone else interested in kicks PM me. I have some new stuff I've been working on.


----------



## Str8crazy80

:wave:


----------



## Str8crazy80

A+++++ folks a great man to deal with also fast!!! here is my set


----------



## 76monte1

this topic will help me out a lot!!! but i have two ? were did you get the fiberglass?and what brand/type of resin?


----------



## C-Bass

I know this is a simple answer, but there was a fiberglass supply place that I dealt with.

The resin came in big drums, so I don't know as to the brand of it, but it was polyester resin.


----------



## 76monte1

ok thanks


----------



## gizmo1

> _Originally posted by C-Bass_@Jun 29 2008, 09:22 PM~10976908
> *I know this is a simple answer, but there was a fiberglass supply place that I dealt with.
> 
> The resin came in big drums, so I don't know as to the brand of it, but it was polyester resin.
> *


About how much did you pay for it?


----------



## C-Bass

From what I remember it would come out to about $3.75 a Litre


----------



## sickthree

anybody have a set of these they have made and wasnt to sell? hit me up.


----------



## KDM66

I NEED A SET FOR A 63 IMPALA IF YOU STILL AE DOING THEM FOR 160 PM PLZ OR ANY ONE HAS A SET PM ME


----------



## Ren

How long did it take to make them start to finish?


----------



## Brahma Brian

I am un pinning this topic, but bumping it to the top so it can stay active.


----------



## tko_818

i will be needin some of these soon! is the homie still doing em for 160??


----------



## supercoolguy

x2


----------



## sjcaddy

:thumbsup:


----------



## bluemagic

I need a set asap if you are still doing them for 160.


----------



## bluemagic

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 4 2007, 08:13 PM~7620944
> *I'll do em for 160 a set, primed ready to paint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Do you still do the panels for 160?


----------



## northbay

does any one else one here sell the fiber glass kick panels.


----------



## 713ridaz

nice work


----------



## KDM66

YOU STILL MAKING THEM AND IF SO DOES 64 WK ON 63 I HAVE A/C


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA




----------



## ILLUSTRIOUS64

how much for a pair shipped to 92882


----------



## touchdowntodd

i need a set,... gotta be speaker mounted low, keep it away from the color bar! lol


----------



## HATE ME

> _Originally posted by C-Bass_@Feb 4 2007, 07:50 PM~7174665
> *After a little bit of planning I've started on my kick panels.  They will be housing some CDT 6.5 and 1" tweets each.
> 
> Things I have to consider:  I want to keep the A/C vent, The parking brake needs to clear and the high beam switch is in the way also.
> 
> The high beam switch I'm trying not to re-locate.  In the current design of the driver kick, the high beam switch is accesible, but not very easily.  I'll see how much I have to use it, and how much of a pain in the ass it is before I move it.
> 
> I'm going to try to make the kick and the A/C vent integrate as seamlessly as possible...we'll see what happens.
> 
> here's what I got so far.
> Masking off the area I will be laying the glass down on.  I use the 3M Blue painters tape.  It's expensive, but worth every penny in my eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For mold release wax I use some real low grade car wax.  Works just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is after 2 layers of fiberglass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I'm going trim down and use as a backing for my kickpanel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Area to trim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is one trimmed a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and testing the fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Working on the feet to hold the speaker ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaker ring mounted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fleece stretched over the ring ready for resin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple layers of glass after the fleece was coated with resin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ttt


----------



## cafeconlechedjs

Damn good post, I need to repair a center console for my 67 and will use these tips to complete my project. thanks for putting this out there for everyone.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:0


----------



## red chev

anything for the package tray???????????????????????


----------



## 3onthree

TTT where it belongs!


----------



## 3onthree

i just bought a image dynamics 6.5'' component set and am plannin on makin some of these kick panels for my '63 but will i have enough air space with these kick panels for the mid bass to work well? what about imaging and where to point the mids and tweets?


----------



## sickthree

Ttt


----------



## Payazo.Funk

this is bad ass bro! incredible work!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Payazo.Funk

ttt


----------



## Dr Dre

Take the backseat out and build a big box with four twelves.

Like what 'Cube had back in '93.

HELL YEAH.


----------



## motecarlosean

nice work mang


----------



## king debo

Bump


----------



## gonzo4life

looking for those jkick panels for a 64 impala non ss vert, if you do in black or not I need a set ASAP u can contact me @916-261-4857


----------



## Cali4Life916

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mhanson

Hey are you still interested in making a set of these kick panels


----------



## king debo

Post some pics in here


----------



## npazzin

good info in here!


----------



## gonzo4life

do you have a set for a 1964 chevy impala black or primer will do if you do can you call me to let me know whats up THANKS STEVE G


----------



## Buzzkill65

Orale. Thats how you make those.... I'm on it.


----------



## 1964impal

I would like to buy a pair of these for my 64 Impala w/ factory AC. Are these still being sold?


----------



## Mhanson

curious if you wanna build me a set of these?


----------



## queenzboy25

How can I get a pair of these I'm very interested? Please let me know!


----------

